# Regions Dates 2014???



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The'll have an announcement at the ATA Show...... or not.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm sure they will have the schedule out no later than a few weeks before the first shoot..........


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

From what I hear they are finalizing the contracts for a couple new venues. Would think the schedule should be out shortly.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oklahoma ASA informational meeting
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1068101557
Check out march 15-16.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> any insider info on Region dates for 2014?


Carlosii, May I gamble on, or at least share your insider info?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

918hoytman918 said:


> Oklahoma ASA informational meeting
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1068101557
> Check out march 15-16.


I hope not. That is the same weekend as NFAA Indoor Nationals.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> From what I hear they are finalizing the contracts for a couple new venues. Would think the schedule should be out shortly.


 Hope they have the Pa shoot again, and neighboring states with it. I'd just as soon try this as the IBO triples.


----------



## casarmichael (Jan 7, 2012)

*regions 2014*

I think the carolinas shoot will be the weekend of april 11th-13th they might be up to 8 shoots this coming year.


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

they might want to get the dates out soon . its going to be just like last year, and i dont want to see that i shoot the shoot at indiana and had a great time , the whole staff was great.


----------



## just2smokem (Apr 16, 2004)

Tentative dates are on their Facebook page


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Not everyone is on facebook. I told them about putting info on that and not their site is an issue. Glad the have some info out


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

There's a thread in the general archery section here. Not all dates were confirmed just LA and NC but it looks like OK, KY, IA, MI are getting shoots. Glad they sucked it up and are trying to get established in areas that didn't already have major 3D shoots.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The dates are confirmed according to the thread in the Gen. Forum, the locations are tentative. They are expanding to a 6 shoot season and the contracts for the locations have not been finalized. Looks like Pa. and NC shoots will happen again. La. Looks like it has been finalized and OK, MI, IA and Ky are other possible locations. Unfortunately arrow laster it looks like us Pa. Shooters will only have 1 shoot within 8-10 hours!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

That's disappointing. What happened to the 600 mile radius? As far as ASA's for me except for the Pa shoot.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

If they have one here in ky y'all can stay at my house John, that will save y'all a little money depending on where it is. London ASA is 45 mins away


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> That's disappointing. What happened to the 600 mile radius? As far as ASA's for me except for the Pa shoot.


How far are you from the nc shoot....because...Pittsburg just 423miles....dunno what your complaining about.....just have 2asa under 600 that's just because they moved ga back to columbus


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in the north east corner of PA. Carolina shoot about 10 hour drive. Thanks Panther, London is about 13 hour drive. Getting back to work on Monday would suck.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sure, I would like to see a couple a bit closer also but it is what it is and Regions is doing what they believe they need to expand. I wish them the best. If the MI shoot stays in the southern part it would not be too bad of a trip. NC and Ky are both around 10 hours for me also. Enjoyed the London ASA last year and did the 8 hour trip for the Indiana Regions shoot for 74 shooters. I will do my best to support a couple of their shoots again this year, probably do London again and who knows, may just do some field archery in southern Pa. Unless the IBO makes some major changes I will not be supporting them again this year even with Worlds in my back yard next year. All you can do is support what you can!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 1762850


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Would shoot them, but don't like the idea of having to shoot them over 2 days. I like shooting all 40 in one day. By doing so cuts down on the expenses.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like ONLY one I might go to is the Pa. one. I was looking forward to 3 states together like they had in last years brochures with other states to be added for this year. Gotta be clubs out there that would do this. Maybe Regions doesn't want to step on IBO'S toes? I also agree with ya, hoytxcutter, I'd rather shoot 1 day, but I guess ain't gonna happen.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

arrowblaster said:


> Looks like ONLY one I might go to is the Pa. one. I was looking forward to 3 states together like they had in last years brochures with other states to be added for this year. Gotta be clubs out there that would do this. Maybe Regions doesn't want to step on IBO'S toes? I also agree with ya, hoytxcutter, I'd rather shoot 1 day, but I guess ain't gonna happen.


I really don't think they care about ibo shoot dates.... but you do know that these are events not you back yard clu ibo style shoot.... the events are scheduled with towns.....not joes club range......don't take this as dissing ibo....its a format you all (as a whole) are not use to ....as us that have shot asa format from the begining..


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Rather disappointed here. I was hoping for a Pennsylvania, New York and Ohio circuit but guess it looks like the ASA boys get some more shoots to enjoy. Guess I need to move to Tennessee. Then I can get to most of them. Can't see where its even worth buying a membership to shoot 1 shoot. Maybe Heartland has the right idea,might be joining you Mark for field archery. IBO has to be smiling with that schedule. Seems Northwest had the best Regions. turnout----daaaaaaaa There spread out way to much !!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'd forget KY and go for OHIO...


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I shot all 3 of the Regions shoots this year and had a great time doing it. Dick and his crew put on a top notch event. 

I looked into our club hosting a shoot in Central Ohio for the 2014 season. I believe we could have had a great event at our property. Regions, however is geared to have Cities or Business Development groups that are looking to attract tourisium money to their communities host these events. The cost for an archery club to host the events is very very high, with little hope of recouping the expense without the surrounding community/businesses absorbing these expenses.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Rather disappointed here. I was hoping for a Pennsylvania, New York and Ohio circuit but guess it looks like the ASA boys get some more shoots to enjoy. Guess I need to move to Tennessee. Then I can get to most of them. Can't see where its even worth buying a membership to shoot 1 shoot. Maybe Heartland has the right idea,might be joining you Mark for field archery. IBO has to be smiling with that schedule. Seems Northwest had the best Regions. turnout----daaaaaaaa There spread out way to much !!!!


I agree Gary, more surprised at their choice of locations than dis appointed. One of the biggest complaints I heard this year was that folks would not pay the $30 membership fee to shoot 1 shoot close to home. And I truly believe that if they had not cut the membership to $15 for the Pa. shoot it would have been a lower turnout. Unless they come up with some other membership fee schedule; spreading the shoots acrossed the country with single shoots in one area can't help their attendance. Just seems to go against their original thoughts when they started the organization. "Regions" was supposed to be a series of regional shoots with a central championship shoot at the end of the season. This schedule has no Regions!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

So.... are they thinking 2 Pa. shoots? Is this because of the turnout in Warren? That IS regional. I really was looking forward to this, but probably hang with IBO, cuz it's the only one "really regional". And I'm not a fan of the same places all the time in that format. I will wait to see what I feel like when the Pa. ones come around.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

draw29 said:


> Rather disappointed here. I was hoping for a Pennsylvania, New York and Ohio circuit but guess it looks like the ASA boys get some more shoots to enjoy. Guess I need to move to Tennessee. Then I can get to most of them. Can't see where its even worth buying a membership to shoot 1 shoot. Maybe Heartland has the right idea,might be joining you Mark for field archery. IBO has to be smiling with that schedule. Seems Northwest had the best Regions. turnout----daaaaaaaa There spread out way to much !!!!


I'm with you I hope field archery makes a come back in our area


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks like Pa. for sure for me ,possiblly North carolina. I agree that wish they would have a regions area like they siad would happen,cant afford to drive all over the usa to support one organization,but a variety of styles of shoots is fun,and may have to check the field archery also.


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll do Oklahoma,Louisiana, and Iowa on regions and Texas ASA.....I'm very disappointed in ASA moving everything to Alabama ! I'll prolly go to ASA classic there as well....


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Won't miss PA this time!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Who's going to have the bigger turnout on March 14-16? Regions,NFAA and IBO all have shoots scheduled that weekend.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

RickT said:


> Who's going to have the bigger turnout on March 14-16? Regions,NFAA and IBO all have shoots scheduled that weekend.


I expect the NFAA Indoor National will draw the most. I haven't seen where the IBO has posted when their March shoot will take place or where.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Park City,Ky. March 14-16. It's on the IBO web site.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Also noticed IBO Indoor Worlds and the Lancaster Classic are the same weekend. See ya in Lancaster!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Really wanted to try the classic,but I have such a great time going to Cleveland for indoor worlds,guess have to wait and see whats going to happen.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

NFAA for sure. Neither IBO's indoor or a Regions shoot have the money or prestige of the NFAA Indoor Nationals.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Archerywarrior said:


> Really wanted to try the classic,but I have such a great time going to Cleveland for indoor worlds,guess have to wait and see whats going to happen.


If I could only do 1 shoot a year, I would go to the Lancaster Classic, and I am not a big spot shooter. It is by far the best organized shoot of the year. The LAS staff goes above and beyond to make it happen. Been to Indoor Worlds a couple times, not even close in my mind.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Also noticed IBO Indoor Worlds and the Lancaster Classic are the same weekend. See ya in Lancaster!





Archerywarrior said:


> Really wanted to try the classic,but I have such a great time going to Cleveland for indoor worlds,guess have to wait and see whats going to happen.


Competing in indoor 3D is an easy game compared to straddling the line on Sunday at the LAS Classic! As far as seeing folks and shooting with top shelf archers I don't know of anything like the LAS Classic.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> If I could only do 1 shoot a year, I would go to the Lancaster Classic, and I am not a big spot shooter. It is by far the best organized shoot of the year. The LAS staff goes above and beyond to make it happen. Been to Indoor Worlds a couple times, not even close in my mind.


Me too. Haven't missed IBO indoor worlds in a long time but I will not miss LAS. Best shoot of the year. Looks like I may go all in for the ASA circuit this year and pick up a Regions shoot or two if possible. Was hoping for Regions to have 3 close states and shoot them all. 

I'm all for 2-day format. If they invite cheating and/or unfairness like IBO and allow all 40 in 1 day, I'll be out for sure. If sign and shoot is your thing, stick with the IBO and quit whining. Regions isn't for you.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Oklahoma will be March 22-23. I do not believe Regions is trying to draw anyone from the eastern side of the US for this - that's the whole reason behind it being called "regions." I know they are trying to put 3 together out this way where we have no IBO shoots and so we can make all 3 of the Regions shoots in our area. Louisiana is one, not sure on the 3rd.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm surprised they have anderson, indiana listed again.
wonder if Regions will qualify you for the ASA Classic.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Regions needs to tell us if they are having 2 regions and a championship or all of their shoots are one region. Put something on the website that explains their intentions please. If I have to go to 6 shoots that is no better than ASA I may can do 3 and a championship. What are the new rules and classes, as it changed every shoot last year. Please advise us what we need to do to setup our equipment for next year.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

you don't have to go to 6, they are trying to get them scheduled in regions, but it may take a few years to get everything scheduled - they are moving westward. I understand they will have something out in the next couple weeks.


Bearlee said:


> Regions needs to tell us if they are having 2 regions and a championship or all of their shoots are one region. Put something on the website that explains their intentions please. If I have to go to 6 shoots that is no better than ASA I may can do 3 and a championship. What are the new rules and classes, as it changed every shoot last year. Please advise us what we need to do to setup our equipment for next year.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Lack of communications just like last year.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytxcutter said:


> Lack of communications just like last year.


Yep....way it looks to me is I'd be better off shooting ASA's if I was going to travel to these shoots. At least you'd be shooting against 1,500 people instead of 200. I won't pay for the membership to shoot the one in PA again which is 4 hours away, the rest are all over 10 hour drive and further. Hope they get it figured out, it's a good format but too scattered for me at this point. 
I'm on a wait and see with this org for awhile by the looks of things.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 1785463
View attachment 1785464
View attachment 1785467


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I am liking this, I need to know what the rules are gonna be so I can get my setups ready, it is time to order bows for next year. We need to know rules now! Where are they? Setup some class parameters and equipment rules and yardages and publish them please.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

http://regionsarchery.com/forms/regions_archery_rules_2013.pdf


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Shooting Regions will not qualify you for the ASA Classic.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see...i can do the two KY shoots, one ASA and one Regions...Metropolis...Anderson...Gainesville...Paris...choices choices...i'm likin' it.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Subscribed.


----------

